
Zed Shaw, as of yesterday, is no longer the coolest kid in the Rails community. - pius
http://www.workingwithrails.com/browse/popular/people
======
Tichy
The mere existence of that website makes me wonder if being part of the Rails
community is really something to strive for...

~~~
pius
I like the idea of the site. In principle, it should be a useful way to pick a
Rails contractor.

Unfortunately, it ends up looking like a popularity contest to a lot of
people. I'm not sure how that can be avoided.

~~~
Tichy
Yeah, I only looked at the linked page with the rankings, no idea about the
context.

------
nanijoe
Being ranked second, and only behind the creator of the framwork cannot be all
that bad.

------
marcus
Is my code hot or not?

Thats just sad

~~~
imsteve
Funny idea though.

------
mynameishere
???

Didn't DHH invent it? Zed Shaw always seemed like an unfunny Maddox. How could
he be more popular? Why are they tracking popularity? Did Struts have an
ongoing popularity contest?

------
redorb
yeah that site is the to the shame of the creators. Def a popularity contest.
.rb

